# need help understanding coax cable signal problems



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone out there work for Comcast/ Xfinity? Or has a good knowledge of coax cable signals and troubleshooting problems with such cables?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone had a problem with a "leaky" signal with xfinity?
How was it fixed?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

The typical problems with coax are a break in the center conductor or the shield, or a short of some sort between the shield and center conductor. This could be a direct short due to improper fitting installation or corrosion due to something like moisture.

Leaking cables is often caused by a break in the coax or shield somewhere along the cable. This is the metal shield, a break in the plastic coating on the outside will not cause RF leakage but could lead to corrosion and degradation of the coax integrity.

Also there is loss in the cable, the longer the cable the more the loss.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I fixed my comcast/xfinity tv -


Here was the trick. I called them and said "I want to cancel." 

Then I got Direct TV.


----------



## Don K (Mar 27, 2016)

This is a bit long but here it goes.

We where having issues here at the house and called Comcast. They said nothing is wrong here must be on your end. So my son who is a online video game player was the one that knew something was wrong. He went online and found some speed test through the net and found we where loosing "packets" of information that was causing glitches. A call to Comcast and a tech showed up. The tech replaced the coax connectors inside the house and said he could not find the problem but will send it "up the ladder" for someone else to look into. A week later another call to Comcast and they said they thought the tech fixed the problem. So here comes another tech, my son shows him the packet loss and outside he goes. He replaces the cable coming off the pole and the coax connections coming into the house, then leaves. Two days later we are still getting dropped internet packet losses and TV glitches so call Comcast again. This time a supervisor comes out and my son shows him the packet loss and my son showed him it was down the line somewhere. Two days after that the guy sends my son a email and said they found the problem and it should be fixed. 

All is good now and no problems. Lesson learned let one of your kids get hampered on their online games and they will be on a mission. Also lesson learned keep calling Comcast until its fixed...........


----------

